

Ask HN: How long did it take you to reach the $100k/yr milestone? - dsmithn

So, it's fairly obvious many people here are making 6 figures, but how long did it take you to get there? Where you in your 20's, 30's, etc, when you starting making that much?<p>People here make it look easy, but as a recent grad it certainly seems like it could take a long time to get there.
======
nostrademons
I'm reluctant to participate in this because it just encourages people to
compare their incomes with everyone around them. That way lies madness. Work
on projects that you find interesting and other people find useful, and the
money will come.

Besides, lots of people here are doing startups, where you take an immediate
monetary hit in exchange for a possible big windfall later. You're not going
to be making 6 figures as a startup founder, but you might end up with an
8-figure payoff later.

~~~
dsmithn
Understood. I guess what I am looking for is not so much about the income, but
at what age people get to that level in their field. Whether you're a career
professional or a startup founder getting that kind of income is certainly an
achievement.

Being able to work on something worthwhile and enjoy it is a much more
fulfilling goal to have.

------
buckwild
I just turned 22. I rake in a little over a $100k all things included
(salary+stock options+side jobs). However, let it be known that I'm terribly
strapped for time. If you want more money, go out and get it.

